# RCS Shrimp - how many?



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Do the same rules apply about 1 gallon/1" of fish to shrimp?

Eventually I want to have an all shrimp tank in one of my planted 2.65g tanks. Wondering how many will work?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

depends on what type of shrimp.

With RCS, you could fit 10/gallon with no problems...but with larger types you'll need more room.

For a 2.65, I'm gonna suggest to start with 10, maybe 15. They breed like rabbits so you'll have that tank full in no time!

I'd actually suggest getting something larger if possible. Since they do breed a lot your going to end up with a ton of shrimplets within a few months. They are a pretty good money maker too so you'll probably want to have as much room for new babies as possible.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks Aemaki09!

LOL...10 or 15??? I was hoping I could get 5 or 6. Any issues with even or odd numbers?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope! No problems with anything like that. They can even be kept as a single or in the hundreds. They are some of the most docile and hardy shrimp you can get so basically you can keep them however you want with no issues.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

with cherries I recommend you start with a trio, or even six. 2 female to 1 male ratio. They are easy to sex. Females are larger, brighter, and have a curved underbelly.

If conditions are good you will have four females with bellies of eggs soon enough! Also, females will have a saddle, you can see the yellowish blob at the base of the head/back. That is unfertilized eggs.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> with cherries I recommend you start with a trio, or even six. 2 female to 1 male ratio. They are easy to sex. Females are larger, brighter, and have a curved underbelly.
> 
> If conditions are good you will have four females with bellies of eggs soon enough! Also, females will have a saddle, you can see the yellowish blob at the base of the head/back. That is unfertilized eggs.


Maybe 3 does sound a little better if they're going to breed like crazy. I should also check with my LFS to see if they want some!

Thanks!


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

I know someone that kept 500 cherries in his 3 gal before selling them off =/ they are hardy

also dont buy fron the pet store. Buy online at shrimp/plant forums, they go for about 1 dollar each. (pet store sells them for 5-6 each) =/.....


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm actually selling my Juvies for .50 a piece right now if your interested, have to sell them for so cheap because I have over 100 stuck in a 2 gallon critter keeper because my other fish will eat them, they are only 7-8 weeks old. Shipping is $12.50 though so I don't know if it'd be with it. If your only getting 3-4 it'd end up being cheaper going to an LFS because of shipping costs


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Check around with online classifieds. That's how I got mine. I bought 12-13 random RCS from some dude off kijiji. Only two have died since I got them in January. 

Stores and classifieds and people with fish that eat shrimp will buy yours up hen they breed. I had a problem with planaria so I don't know of some of my females dropped their eggs because of that but beware of oddball tank bugs!!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions!

Even though my LFS charges $3 for their shrimp, I kinda want to support my local store. They're pretty cool people and super knowledgeable.

This will have to wait anyway while my 9 year and I argue about what to put in our new 10g tank!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

It's perfectly alright to buy from a local store. I know that's where I got my original stock. And they were 6 painted fires for 20. Once they had a male with them they bred like rabbits. I would actually suggest getting 3 from one place, and 3 from another. Genetic diversity


----------

